

WhoisUP v0.2 released - ciscozine
http://www.ciscozine.com/2013/09/26/whoisup-v0-2-released/

======
erichurkman
I am not in active PHP development anymore. Is "chmod 777" still as common in
installation instructions as it was a decade ago? Have we learned nothing at
all about security?

> Set the ‘TMP’ and ‘conf’ folders to chmod 777 (on *nix systems) or to
> writable permission (on Windows systems)

